# Display name history



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just found forum option how to view the member name history....

1. Go to the member profile page










2. click on "Display name history"


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

And the need for me to be the example was ?


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

I think your trying to bring up the topic of me being a scammer again . And dont say " you did it so deal with it " because I am dealing with it by being honest . It just pisses me off that you would do something as childish as this to start a riot on the sly .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

why did you use him as a example did he do something to you personally


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Okay, I love this. Haha. :rofl:

I miss ya brother, we haven't talked in a while e~shot. PM heading your way.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very useful info, E-man, thanks!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think everybody knew who it was already.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

when you check your profiles does anybody else see that TLG catapults is always visiting your profile page because every time i check mine he has been on my profile page


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

immediately after making my previous post i was contacted by pm by TLG catapults that if i would drop publicly telling all the members that he has been constantly going on my profile page and reading my posts that he would stop doing these things,but the fact that i have asked him on several occasions to stop his reply to me was he just likes seeing what other members are doing and that being nosy on other peoples profiles is against the law is it,so this should let other members know exactly the kind of member he really is and if any moderators would like access to my private messages to confirm that i am stating the truth and not just picking on him i would be happy to let you read them i also placed a formal complaint with the forum about his behavior so if he has acted in ways like this or other things the only way to finally get this to stop is to file a complaint like i did


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

E , you gave me happy tears. . .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Imperial said:


> E , you gave me happy tears. . .


LOL!!!!! Oh Imperial!!!!! I'm just LAUGHING my socks out!!!! :rolling: :rolling:

Can you imagine the voice of Peter Griffin saying this?? LOL!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I wonder what name he's going reappear with next. ?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Cjw said:


> I wonder what name he's going reappear with next. ?


i thought the very same thing


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bigron said:


> immediately after making my previous post i was contacted by pm by TLG catapults that if i would drop publicly telling all the members that he has been constantly going on my profile page and reading my posts that he would stop doing these things,but the fact that i have asked him on several occasions to stop his reply to me was he just likes seeing what other members are doing and that being nosy on other peoples profiles is against the law is it,so this should let other members know exactly the kind of member he really is and if any moderators would like access to my private messages to confirm that i am stating the truth and not just picking on him i would be happy to let you read them i also placed a formal complaint with the forum about his behavior so if he has acted in ways like this or other things the only way to finally get this to stop is to file a complaint like i did


I dont think that it is being nosy, when i see a member that is new or havent been active latley i like to look on his posts to see what he is upto and such.. as for 'stalking' i would take that as a complement.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I think he is really trying to get better, he came clean with his age and he is honset from my experience.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

My feeling is if you being honest you don't have to change your name over and over again. Not just in forums but in life in general.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, guys, this is getting to be too much about a person.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

well i filed a complaint and as usual nothing was done so i'll probably just find another place to hang out,because obviously this isn't the forum i hoped it was


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bigron said:


> well i filed a complaint and as usual nothing was done so i'll probably just find another place to hang out,because obviously this isn't the forum i hoped it was


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

bigron said:


> well i filed a complaint and as usual nothing was done so i'll probably just find another place to hang out,because obviously this isn't the forum i hoped it was


Don't assume that just because nothing visible has happened, nothing is being done. While someone visiting your profile frequently may be annoying, it is not against the rules, and it is not Forum policy to ban people just for being annoying. We generally lean over backwards trying to correct offensive behavior before slamming the ban hammer. Have some patience with us, OK?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

do you actually want to talk to me or just try to fuel the fire as usual


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

if you want to talk to me clear your messenger box


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm still waiting for you to clear your pm box i thought you had something to say to me this is your chance


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

he likes to play the victim. everyone should just ban or ignore him or something on their own. hes too young to be on here, he needs to mature a bit more.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i was actually talking to the pigeon i'm pretty sure he is the same guy who keeps pissing off the european members by being a troll and questioning there hunting ethics i'm sure he's the one that keeps changing his name because he keeps making members mad but i'm sure this will be edited because we can't make members subject of there own discretions


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bigron said:


> i was actually talking to the pigeon i'm pretty sure he is the same guy who keeps pissing off the european members by being a troll and questioning there hunting ethics i'm sure he's the one that keeps changing his name because he keeps making members mad but i'm sure this will be edited because we can't make members subject of there own discretions


I was just looking for a name i like... didnt troll anyone, if someone has a problem with me then he ahould confront me and not make up lies about me. I started a topic about the ethics of hunting because i belive that people dont see them rhe right way.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bigron said:


> i was actually talking to the pigeon i'm pretty sure he is the same guy who keeps pissing off the european members by being a troll and questioning there hunting ethics i'm sure he's the one that keeps changing his name because he keeps making members mad but i'm sure this will be edited because we can't make members subject of there own discretions


Seriously, you are talking out of your ass. You acctualy got no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

well answer my pm then i have been trying to pm you all day


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bigron said:


> well answer my pm then i have been trying to pm you all day


YOU DIDNT QUOTE ME ! So i had no idea that you answered me. I just cleared.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

woodie i would like to apologize for what isaid about you in previous posts i'm sorry you are a good guy i took you in the wrong way please accept my apology


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

wow, this is hilarious, people seem so quick to jump on the "ban" wagon  ok seriously though, are you really that butthurt about being stalked by a troll. I laugh at their funny and stupid remarks, if i learned they were stalking me itd only confirm their lack of a life.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i pretty sure nobody asked your opinion in the first place so why don't you keep it to yourself new guy


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

bigron said:


> i pretty sure nobody asked your opinion in the first place so why don't you keep it to yourself new guy


hehehehe lol. I almost just entered that but decidedly owe an explanation for laughter  anyway nobodys opinion was asked on this topic, dont be rude


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm not trying to be rude brother you have a good day all the best my friend


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

bigron said:


> i'm not trying to be rude brother you have a good day all the best my friend


Well im not havin such a good day, thankfully itll be over soon. I hope you werent really insulted by that as that was a generalization, not directed solely at you. and its meaning was dont let someone ruin a good day with something like that. You have a good day too friend.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm told "Hallpass " is Tommy's new identity.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh the drama! 

Makes it a little exciting around here I suppose.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what does that mean


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

i think he means the "hallpass" joke.


----------

